
Mathematicians dispute claims that golden ratio is natural blueprint for beauty - mxfh
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mathematicians-dispute-claims-that-the-golden-ratio-is-a-natural-blueprint-for-beauty-10204354.html
======
okket
(2015)

~~~
mxfh
everlasting struggle between keeping the headline close to the original and
under 80 characters, while adding meta header tags.

